# Can you identify?



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

A 2 wheel tractor I inherited. Can't find name plate. Thought pics were better


Your help appreciated. I want a Hilling Attachment for it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea but that sure is a neat old outfit. Does it run?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a David Bradley once that looked a lot like this..

http://photobucket.com/images/david bradley?page=1


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> No idea but that sure is a neat old outfit. Does it run?


O yeah. Used this year


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ttt ttt ttt


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

What is the first photo of? Looks like an updraft Briggs carb that isn't part of that small engine with the side draft carb.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> What is the first photo of? Looks like an updraft Briggs carb that isn't part of that small engine with the side draft carb.


you mean you could tell anything from those pictures, lol, but they were real, real close-ups


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

skunkhome said:


> What is the first photo of? Looks like an updraft Briggs carb that isn't part of that small engine with the side draft carb.


Not supposed to be there. Crb off 11 hp in a Heald Hauler


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

GTcollector said:


> you mean you could tell anything from those pictures, lol, but they were real, real close-ups


Going to pull out side and get better pics. This was left to me by my father he used it for years and I've use past 2


----------

